# 2nd grey fox



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I picked up this nice grey fox this morning. It is only the 2nd one I have ever seen and the second one I've caught in the same trap. I always had lots of reds around here but I never seen a grey until this year.

Here is a pic. (9.25 lbs)


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice! I will be trying my hand at canine trapping soon! (With lots of help) I would be thrilled if I ever caught a grey! 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good job, love those greys


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice on the Grey! Was one a male and one a female? I'd rather see a grey in the trap than any other canine.

Good to see Timber back as well. Was suprised not to see her on hear earlier this year ... must be the trapping bug hasn't over taken the urge to chase bunnies and birds ... yet.:lol:


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Mister ED said:


> Nice on the Grey! Was one a male and one a female?


 
They were both males and it was a scent post type set. It was a large clump of grass, on one side I had fox urine and on the other side I had June's Fox Frenzy.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

That's a nice gray. Looks very fluffy. I have seen more grays since the coyotes have become prominent. They dodge the coyotes a little better than the reds cause they can climb trees.


----------



## brokentines (Dec 20, 2004)

This is my first time posting on this forum. I have visually seen a gray fox twice form my tree stand and on my trail cam as well. Thinking about learning to trap em. Also had a pic of a red. This is on my little 10 acres which does have a creek flowing through it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Grey fox have relatively small home ranges which makes them a little easier to catch.


----------



## cammando b (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice pic! Congrats


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Mister ED said:


> Good to see Timber back as well. Was suprised not to see her on hear earlier this year ... must be the trapping bug hasn't over taken the urge to chase bunnies and birds ... yet.:lol:


Still chasing whitetails! (When im not chasing my two kids) 
Just waiting for my stuff from F&T to arrive...still have to boil and wax my traps, but better late than never I suppose. 
I really enjoy these posts. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice job on Gray # 2 ! 

Make sure you reset that catch circle, somehow. Grays leave alot of scent and repeat catches usually come quickly.


----------

